# HTC Desire HD RUU zum Updaten gesucht



## Dragon70 (18. März 2012)

Hallo, würde gerne mein Desire HD auf 2.3.5 bringen, jedoch sagt er mir wenn ich auf Updates Suchen gehe, das es bereits auf dem neusten Stand wäre, darum wollte ich fragen ob einer von ein die Orginal RUU für 2.3.5 hat oder natürlich n Vorschlag womit ich das HTC auf den neuesten Stand bringen kann.


MfG Dragon


----------



## rabe08 (18. März 2012)

ist es gerootet?


----------



## biohaufen (18. März 2012)

Guck doch mal bei www.shipped-roms.com ! Und dann glaube ich bei Ace (Müsste Desire HD sein)


----------



## Dragon70 (19. März 2012)

Ja, und wo finde ich da die 2.3.5er? Das Smartphone ist nicht gerootet oder gebrandet.

MfG Dragon


----------



## biohaufen (19. März 2012)

Hast Recht, die Ruu mit Sense 3 ist dort garnicht gelistet, jedoch finde ich unter Google auch nichts außer einen Haufen Custom Roms.


----------



## Soldat0815 (19. März 2012)

Also wenns sowas offiziell gibt dann wirst du es am ehesten hier finden ansonsten sind es Costumroms
http://www.android-hilfe.de/htc-desire-hd-forum/


----------

